# [gelöst] virtualbox-bin-3.1.2 als user keine Rechte

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich habe seit langem auf meinem PC amd64 virtualbox. Zur Zeit virtualbox-bin-3.1.2 (von Overlays). Jetzt habe ich das auch auf meinem Laptop x86 installiert (aus regulärem Portage). Allerdings kann ich da Virtualbox wegen fehlender Rechte nicht starten. Ich weiß nicht ob das ein Bug ist, oder ob ich etwas übersehen habe.Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sat Jan 30, 2010 6:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lituxer

Hast Du vielleicht vergessen, Dich in der Gruppe "vboxuser" einzutragen?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Nein. Da bin drin.

----------

## lituxer

Hast Du Dich auch schon aus und wieder eingeloggt. Ansonsten werden die Gruppenrechte nicht gesetzt.

Steht nämlich so im VBox Handbuch.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich hatte vergessen, mich wieder einzuloggen. Dabei ist mir eingefallen, das ich das gleiche Problem schon einmal hatte. Danke

----------

